
Why So Secretive? The Trans-Pacific Partnership as Global Corporate Coup - Cbasedlifeform
http://andrewgavinmarshall.com/2012/11/21/why-so-secretive-the-trans-pacific-partnership-as-global-corporate-coup/
======
tptacek
You'd be better off here:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trans-
Pacific_Strategic_Economi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trans-
Pacific_Strategic_Economic_Partnership#Controversy)

than this article. Also, it's pure, distilled politics; what would it be doing
here on HN? There's a whole Internet full of sites where this stuff is
germane. Flagged.

~~~
kkmickos
My guess is that he posted it as it may affect the IT-industry and startups
therein severely, something HN is covering.

~~~
tptacek
That's been said about virtually every political story posted here.

------
tokenizer
So what can we do about this?

